# **** A Little Extra Touch ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Ya'll can give your weapon a little extra touch of style by give'in the stampings a slick paint job.

So easy even a PT member can do it.LOL.

First--- clean the area to be painted of oil or grease. Then put a bit of good paint like Rustolem in a jar lid or some kind of open top container that's easy to get your fingers down into. Next--- take a tooth pick and dip the end of it into the paint so a small drop of paint clings to it. Carefully spread the paint into the stamped numbers and letters on the weapon till the steel has a good covering.

Don't be put'in a lot of paint on the tooth pick--- a little bit really spreads out.

Heres a pic of my AR I did a few seasons ago.

P.S.--- If ya screw up the first time--- wipe the paint off with a clean rag and try it again.lol.--- you'll get the hang of it.

awprint:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks good cat.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Cat.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice touch. Hmmmm. Maybe some gold leaf for some extra pop.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice!!!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats a cool way to dress up your gun. Gold leaf would be really cool too. Might have to try that some day.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice touch Cat!!!!!


----------

